# Gday from Downunder



## tonyb (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all,
My name is Tony and I am from Melbourne in Victoria,Australia.
I have always had a love of WWII aircraft and used to make model kits when I was a kid.
Now I am 42 and re-discovering the kit-buiiding bug.
I have almost finished a 1/72 Hawker Hurricane and P51 Mustang (both by Academy) and although they aren't brilliant by any means,I love them lol!
I would love to have a go at either an Avro Lancaster or a B-17 Flying Fortress.Anyone recommend any kits and what is the best scale?
I have had a brief look around the forums here and been absolutely blown away by the talent that you guys have,some simply stunning work.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tony!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome Tony! Similar story here building models again now that kids are grown (more or less). The best scale for you is a personal choice, depending on how much detailing you like to do (easier for larger scales, not so much smaller scales but also matters less) how much space you have and finally price range. 1/48 scale bombers get pretty big and are pricier. 1/72 is arguably the most popular for bombers and may be your best choice if you're just getting back into the hobby.

Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2010)

Cripes! Another digger!!! 

Welcome to the forum Tony and join in a Group Build. We have several coming up.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 13, 2010)

Another digger? haha! not by birth though.I've been down here since 1997 and my wife and kids are aussie by birth.I was born and bred in Cambridge,England and hence my favourite warplanes are the likes of the Hurricanes,Spitfires and Lancasters.
I used to love going to Duxford to see all these old planes,I'll have to get back there one day.
Group builds eh? Not sure exactly what that entails but I'm game to give it a go!
Thanks for the tips on the bombers,I think I'll have a crack at a1/72 to start with.I'm very very rusty with model building at present but I aim to get as much practice as I can!8)
Thanks for the welcome guys,much appreciated.
I'll get some pics up by the weekend of my completed work.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Tony Hill (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum Tony.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Tony and welcome to the site. As you've already seen, theres a lot of talented guys 'n' gals here. I learn something everytime I have a browse here.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tony!


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome mate!

Re an accurate Lanc...the later Airfix kits have the most accurate outline (In my opinion), though the technology is of course outdated (scratchbuilding and superdetailing required for an accurate kit). The new tool Revell and Hasegawa's are of course beautiful in detail, though each has it's mistakes, some major, some minor. 
There are threads on these kits around the forum if you want more details - comments by Ian (Ian Lanc) and Terry (Airframes) are especially worth paying attention to!

Evan (a kiwi living in Hungary)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

G'day Tony, almost missed your introduction, greetings from another ex pommy former Northampton and welcome to the forum, you'll have fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

G'day Tony welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Tony and welcome from the old country (Cheshire, was Co.Durham). Have a look at the rules and guidelines for the Group Builds and join in. You'll get loads of help and support.
Cheers, Terry.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 14, 2010)

Airframes said:


> You'll get loads of help and support.


I think I'll need it!
made a bit of a pig's ear of the fuselage decals on my P51D,not happy..
I really dislike waterslides.
Never mind,I shall press on.
Thanks for all ur welcomes guys,ur a good bunch.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

Which markings are you using for the 'stang? My kit markings for 'Down for Double' are going spare if you need them, also have markings for WD-B 'The Duchess' going spare.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tony. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the clan mate, enjoy the ride!


----------



## tonyb (Apr 16, 2010)

A4K said:


> Which markings are you using for the 'stang? My kit markings for 'Down for Double' are going spare if you need them, also have markings for WD-B 'The Duchess' going spare.


Sorry,I just realised I typed P51D when in fact I am making the P51B.
I was going to make the Bud Anderson version but the stripes killed me (the decals in this set are awful) so I opted for the F/O Fred Glover of the 336th FS/4th FG aka 'Rebel Queen'.Couple of the decals are a bit ordinary (as in my placement) but it's almost passable!
Just the painting of the canopy to do and I'm done.Pics tomorrow all going well.
Thanks for the offer though,very generous of you.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

No worries mate, look forward to the pics!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tony.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

What is it with Diggerland that the English finds so bl**dy attractive??





Hang on.....I'll take that question back!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

If you go there, you'll know Jan! Best country I've ever lived in in many ways...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> What is it with Diggerland that the English finds so bl**dy attractive??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sheila's mate.


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually they're better looking in Central Europe I reckon...


----------



## tonyb (Apr 21, 2010)

Pah! Aussie gals are the best in the world! I should know,I live with 3 of them!8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

tonyb said:


> Pah! Aussie gals are the best in the world! I should know,I live with 3 of them!8)
> Cheers,
> Tony.



and theres your answer!! I'm booking a flight right now.....sun, sheilas and snakes!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

tonyb said:


> Pah! Aussie gals are the best in the world! I should know,I live with 3 of them!8)
> Cheers,
> Tony.



Now how can you argue with that!


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from another newbie...

I am having a 1/48 Trumpeter Wellington put together for me by my friend who enjoys the work (for the cost of a couple of bottles of Red Australian wine). 

However just to stir the pot a little - am not a judge of the lassies but I reckon the Kiwi lads have got an edge on the Aussie ones... Mind you having just come back from NZ I would be predjudiced (and yes I have been to Oz guys!)

Dee


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank u for the welcome Dee and Maria
kiwi guys better looking than aussie guys u reckon? Well I'm a former Brit turned Aussie so where does that rate?
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## bemay (Apr 23, 2010)

G'day tony and welcome from a fellow aussie (and an aussie named bruce)like to see some pics of the mustang .cheers!


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 27, 2010)

tonyb said:


> Thank u for the welcome Dee and Maria
> Well I'm a forme Brit turned Aussie so where does that rate?
> Cheers,
> Tony.



Tony you have the best of both worlds then cos both quite often have roots in UK....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 27, 2010)

tonyb said:


> Sorry,I just realised I typed P51D when in fact I am making the P51B.
> I was going to make the Bud Anderson version but the stripes killed me (the decals in this set are awful) so I opted for the F/O Fred Glover of the 336th FS/4th FG aka 'Rebel Queen'.Couple of the decals are a bit ordinary (as in my placement) but it's almost passable!
> Just the painting of the canopy to do and I'm done.Pics tomorrow all going well.
> Thanks for the offer though,very generous of you.
> ...



john soule has a lot of the 357th decals made up. if you havent gotten that far let me know. PM me.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 27, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> john soule has a lot of the 357th decals made up. if you havent gotten that far let me know. PM me.


Thanks mate,I reckon somewhere down the track I'll make a 'Bud' P51 probably in 1/48 and this time I'll paint the stripes rather than use decals.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------

